# Life in Ontario



## nnawalage (Apr 8, 2018)

According to the law, Canadians in Ontario are entitled for only 10 personal/sick days which only 2 are paid and rest are unpaid. They only get 10 vacation days after 1 year of employment. 

In this case
1.What would be a typical day look like for a person who is working full time? 
2.Does the person will have enough time to spend with family and have personal time as well apart from work on daily basis? 
3.With the limited number of leaves (also the granted leaves are unpaid) do people take leaves? Will it be possible to take a leave to care for a sick family member?
4.How do people tend to have a work life balance?


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

nnawalage said:


> According to the law, Canadians in Ontario are entitled for only 10 personal/sick days which only 2 are paid and rest are unpaid. They only get 10 vacation days after 1 year of employment.


Companies set their own policies, those are minimums.




> 1.What would be a typical day look like for a person who is working full time?


Impossible to answer as it depends on job, company, etc.



> 2.Does the person will have enough time to spend with family and have personal time as well apart from work on daily basis?


Impossible to answer as there are too many variables.




> 3.With the limited number of leaves (also the granted leaves are unpaid) do people take leaves? Will it be possible to take a leave to care for a sick family member?


Again, impossible to answer.




> 4.How do people tend to have a work life balance?



Depends on their personal circumstances, their job, their company, their family, etc.

One does have to wonder why your primary concern about migrating here seems to be how much time off you will get. There are far more important issues than that.


----------



## nnawalage (Apr 8, 2018)

colchar said:


> Companies set their own policies, those are minimums.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know answers are dependent on various variables. I was expecting answers in general/or considering about the majority.

For some people there could be more important issues, however my primary concern is work life balance and whether I would have enough time for my self and family if I move there. Because everything is not about money. I would be living a very unhappy life despite all the facilities provided by Canada, if I do not have enough time to spend with my family and having some relaxing time and also may be travel back to my home country to visit my parents.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

nnawalage said:


> I know answers are dependent on various variables. I was expecting answers in general/or considering about the majority.


You are expecting the impossible.'





> For some people there could be more important issues, however my primary concern is work life balance and whether I would have enough time for my self and family if I move there. Because everything is not about money. I would be living a very unhappy life despite all the facilities provided by Canada, if I do not have enough time to spend with my family and having some relaxing time and also may be travel back to my home country to visit my parents.



As someone new to your workplace I wouldn't be expecting the kind of time off you seem to want.


----------

